# Game 46: Orlando Magic at Milwaukee Bucks



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> TEAMS: Orlando Magic (20-23) vs. Milwaukee Bucks (19-27).
> 
> WHEN: 7 p.m. Tuesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/preview-magic-vs-bucks-b99657681z1-366511651.html


----------

